# Süße Weihnachtsgrüße von Emma Watson



## Mandalorianer (25 Dez. 2010)

*Internet-Botschaft an ihre Fans
Süße Weihnachtsgrüße von Emma Watson​*

Nun haben wir endlich das Weihnachtschaos hinter uns, genießen die warmherzige Stimmung und freuen uns über unsere tollen Geschenke. Überall wird es in den Wohnzimmern dieser Welt ganz gemütlich und Kinderaugen strahlen. Die Weihnachtsstimmung macht sich einfach überall breit und das macht sich durchaus auch in Hollywood oder England bemerkbar. Viele Stars senden nette Weihnachtsbotschaften an ihre Fans um die Welt. So auch Harry Potter-Star Emma Watson (20), die ein Video mit Christmas-Wünschen auf ihre Homepage stellte. Auch bei ihr ist die Freude riesig.

Sie hat dieses Jahr wirklich viel erlebt und auch schon viele Pläne für das neue Jahr geschmiedet. Harry Potter ist abgedreht, sie hat eine neue Frisur und kann sich nun endlich neuen Aufgaben stellen. Wenn das mal kein Grund zur Freude ist.

*Frohe Weihnachten Emma
Gruss Gollum*


​


----------



## Punisher (25 Dez. 2010)

herzlichen Dank


----------



## scifidm (26 Dez. 2010)

Emma Watson is adorable and her Christmas message was cute.


----------

